# Mind Armies



## 17846 (Aug 8, 2005)

Marilyn - I hope you don't mind me asking but in response to a recent question I asked you said that you experienced a worsening of symptoms whilst listening to the cd's. Was this just one time & how long did it last? Also where abouts in the programme were you?Thanks very much for all your help.Julia


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Julia,This worsening of symptoms seems to occur in a subset of folks doing the program - but not everyone, and there does not seem to be a set pattern regarding timeframe. To be honest, I first did the program in 2000, then twice in 2001 - during that time I was going through divorce, and three surgeries - so my situation cannot really compare to yours even if I could give you exact time frames for it.I know how frustrating this is, and you are trying to find out if this happens after x number of days and what to expect if it lasts x number of days, but there is no set pattern for this because as individuals we all experience things differently. And if I gave you some time frames, would that mean that you should compare yourself to that or expect to match them - and if you didn't, then would that help you to not match it - since there is no "norm" it really would not be helpful for you to have a set expectation of getting through it by a certain number of days - you see what I mean? I was very upset at the time that I was not improving after completion of the first round as everyone else seemed to be doing so well - no one gave me any timeframes to feel better in, so I just did the program 3 times, and even after completion of the third time I kept improving - even years later it got better - so I just didn't put parameters around it.Lots depends on how severe your IBS is, how long you have had it, and what your overall health and other stressors are. You just can't compare one person's life situation and healing pattern with another - even tho the mind armies trend is there, and we can say that this sometimes happens, folks experience it at different times - some within the course of the program, others after the program is over, they have a bit of a set-back.Another aspect of this is that you also may be perceiving that the symptoms are worsening, when in reality the symptoms have actually been very subtlely and gradually improving, and then when you have a set-back, Mike explains that it is just the symptoms returning at initial severity, but the mind does not remember how "bad" it was, so it is perceived as being worse - at least that was how it was in my case, and Mike reassured me it would get better - and it did!Hope that helps you - and you can contact Mike and his staff via the contact page of the website if you have additional concerns - but hopefully this will explain it a bit - feel free, too, to ask me more, if this didn't clarify it for ya...Hope you are better soon, and on the journey to feeling well again...(((HUGS))) xxMarilyn


----------

